# Fresh Yeast



## atl_baker (Nov 1, 2005)

having trouble finding an online source for fresh yeast ... if anyone knows of any stores in the Atlanta area or another online source please leave that information ... could not find it on the king arthur website which use to sell it ... thanks


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

ATL_BAKER:
Good morning. Super markets sell this type of yeast. It is in the cold refidge section. They weigh about 5/8 of an oz, I believe. It is a small cube. There is one problem with this, not only very expensive this way but as you know the shelf life of fresh yeast is no more than a month from the time of manufacture then begins to turn green. So, when you go home & open the package it just may have already started to turn green with mold. My suggestion is to look thru the local tel. yellow pages under food wholesalers. They supply the restaurants & commercial places with provisions. They do sell to the public. Good luck & have a nice day my friend.
~Z~Bestus.


----------



## yahooer (Jun 26, 2008)

I got some from Rick Conti at Conti's Italian Market in Raleigh, NC. If you have good Italian market in Atlanta, you could try there. Or you could call Rick at (919) 836-8368 and ask him for source. If you're ever up this way, Conti's is worth a stop at 618 N. Person Street, downtown. They make their own canolis and gelato. Best source I've found for all things Italian including Caputo 00 flour (but not yet the pizzaria flour.)


----------

